# Oven Smoking



## bknox

I noticed a product recently that seems to be a smoker for the oven. It looks like a rectangular pan with a lid that slides on it. It seems like a good idea. The pan I am talking about is 'Camerons Stovetop Smoker'

Has anyone used this smoker and what did you think. I was thinking that maybe I could smoke fish and maybe peppers in it.


----------



## Gretchen

It is as it says, for the stovetop, not the oven.


----------



## buckytom

if i think too hard, i set off the smoke alarms in my house, so i wonder how much smoke this thing emits?


----------



## Andy M.

I've seen these on Emeril Live.  They appear to give off a lot of smoke.  The amount of smoke is based on how much wood you put into it to burn and smoke.

To address Brian's point, I think this could work in the oven but you'd need pretty high heat to keep the wood burning/smoldering enough to generate smoke.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy

I once made a homemade one for the restaurant one night to lightly smoke some salmon and i must say that if it weren't for the giant commercial vent-a-hoods, it would have been disasterous, I just cant see it working properly in a home kitchen IMO. You need a lot of smoke for a good final product, if it doesn't emit enough smoke to blow out your kitchen, is it really worth it?


----------



## bknox

From just looking at it, I thought either it leaked smoke, which would, In my opinion make the house smell great, in my wifes opinion, need to replace her husban. Or was sealed tight and there would be a concentration of smoke that would be to much.

I think for the $30-$40 dollar price tag I will wait.


----------



## Katie H

bknox said:


> I noticed a product recently that seems to be a smoker for the oven. It looks like a rectangular pan with a lid that slides on it. It seems like a good idea. The pan I am talking about is 'Camerons Stovetop Smoker'
> 
> Has anyone used this smoker and what did you think. I was thinking that maybe I could smoke fish and maybe peppers in it.



I know this is an old thread, but I will add my experience.  We have two of the Cameron's smokers - a small one and the larger one.  They are wonderful.

The smoking process begins on top of the stove, with the remainder of the cooking done in the oven.  There is hardly any smoke to smell up the kitchen/house and the end result is fantastic.

We've smoked all kinds of meat and poultry, veggies, and cheese.  Love our smokers.  We smoked some salmon for smoked salmon Caesar salad.  Fabulous.


----------



## bknox

I have been waiting 3 years to get a post from someone who owns one of these! 

Just kidding, I actually had forgotten about it. Thanks for your comments. I still have not purchased the smoker pan but I think I will add it to my birthday list for this May. It has been a long winter and I missed smoking on my grill. Next winter I will be better prepared.

Thanks again,
Bryan


----------

